# Binkley 5th wheel



## bobsals (Aug 9, 2003)

Greetings all, I will be in the market for a fifth wheel in the near future and I was looking around for a fifth wheel hitch that could be mounted into the bed of my 2000 F-250 SD without damage and without drilling holes. I found one at www.bolthitch.com that does just that.  The hitch just uses the existing bed bolts to mount these two large rails to the bed. The hitch that goes with it is a 32K Binkley 5th wheel hitch. Has anyone here had any experience with Bolthitch or the Binkley?  :question:  Thanks,  Bob from W Sand Lake, NY


----------



## Gary B (Aug 10, 2003)

Binkley 5th wheel

Hi bobsals, I reseached the Bolthitch system and talked to the folks at the factory, I liked the idea if I had a newer truck and needed a 5th wheel hitch I'd consider it. The Binkley hitch is a commercial hitch for car haulers etc. the hitch they use for the 5th wheel RV's is a Hidden Hitch per my conversation with them. All in all I think it a good hitch system, easy to install and remove, no drilling, when its out no bed rails in the way.    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## bobsals (Aug 10, 2003)

Binkley 5th wheel

Thanks, GB, It seemed good to me too, but I have posted requests for information in these forums and it seems not too may people have seen or heard of them before. I have sent an e-mail to Bolthitch in regards to a slider for the bolt hitch, but no response yet. I have a short bed F-250.  Thanks for the reply,, Bob


----------

